

Rerun button for HN & Reddit - matthias
http://www.matthiasmcgregor.com/ideas/rerun-button-for-hn-reddit/

======
taylorbuley
Interesting idea. I was trying to think how you'd implement this. "Rerun"
would be a nice signal for repeat content, but there's also value in trying to
understand of what it's a repeat and group those items together -- for
example, the way Goog does story collections on Google News.

~~~
matthias
Yes I wondered if you could make a rerun bot to complement this feature: it
would match text in submissions and tineye images to come up with a %
likelihood of duplicate content.

~~~
clojurerocks
Ill add to this the idea that HN needs to be taken to another level. Its
becoming the victim of its own success. Theres becoming more and more comments
and more and more posts and you have to spend hours trying to parse through it
all. With the comments when you have a thread with alot of comments its so
difficult to follow them that it reminds me of debugging code. It all just
becomes noise.

Whats frustrating is this is becoming a goto place for hackers and whatnot and
yet its becoming more and more difficult to use by the day. In part because of
what you are mentioning. Good threads get lost in noise. I sometimes click
through to see whats on page 5 or 10 but it becomes dizzying after a while to
do that.

I really hope PG who apparnetly is the only one running this eventually does
built it into something more useable. For the time being he doesnt really seem
to care as it was supposed to be just an experiment for testing a new
programming language i think.

------
mikegreenberg
I vote to run with this idea and see how its received. I think enough people
would appreciate the value there.

